# help



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

do the mom rats leave the babies alone for a few minutes or so


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes the mom rat may leave the babies alone for a few minutes while she gathers herself. Go here ---> www.worldofrats.com/RO...QMain.html it's really helpful.


----------



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

it didnt help me i cant find what i am looking for


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Maybe this will help:

Q: When will my mom rat start nursing?
A: Most mother rats will not begin nursing until all the babies and placentas are delivered. Momâ€™s can also take some time to rest and let their raging hormones even out before beginning the business of nursing. If your mom rat has the babies scattered around the cage a bit right after or during delivery, donâ€™t panic. It can sometimes take a couple of hours for mom to relax, reorganize and nurse, particularly if you disturb her a lot during the birth process. If mom still shows signs of ignoring the babies or of being confused after a few hours, then you may want to check in with Plan B.


----------



## nativemic (Jan 24, 2007)

the question is a little vague. what specifically do you need to know ?


----------

